# Bayern Munich v Chelsea



## markwilfrey (May 19, 2012)

It could be a boring game if Chelsea decides not to play it openly, but then, it seems logical to think they want to use a strategy that has led them to eliminate the current strongest team in the world (Barcelona ed). Bayern will make a lot more ball possession and if it succeeds to press the Londoners in their midfield sooner or later they will make a goal. In the event that Chelsea would play to attack and one of the teams managed to score in the first 20', then it might get out a spectacular match, what could be an advantage for Bayern, but only if their athletic condition is not what we saw against Borussia Dortmund in the League Cup’s final.


----------



## BgFutbol (May 19, 2012)

I expect nothing but a win for Munich. Chelsea was soooooooo lucky to win againsty Barca. Odds are also not wortyhy to bet on Bayern. I always am active on the early rounds but rarely bet on finals. Odds are right here.


----------

